# Switching an older dog to raw



## nora schlub (Jan 10, 2009)

I am curious to know if anybody has switched an older dog to raw that had always previously had kibble and if you saw any significant changes in health.

I have a 9.5 year old Weimaraner who is just starting to have minor joint problems and I would like to know what kind of food and supplements people use to help keep their older dogs healthy and active.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

nora schlub said:


> I am curious to know if anybody has switched an older dog to raw that had always previously had kibble and if you saw any significant changes in health.
> 
> I have a 9.5 year old Weimaraner who is just starting to have minor joint problems and I would like to know what kind of food and supplements people use to help keep their older dogs healthy and active.


Yes, and yes.

My dogs are all pre-owned. They are all always switched to raw asap. The seniors who already have chronic crap going on tend to display the beneficial results quite visibly ... along with their thrill about the real food. :lol:

Is the dog's weight good? Is he on fish oil and E (no matter what the diet)? Glucosamine? Do you do plenty of smooth-motion exercise with him? 

Is it mainly stiffness when he gets up from a lying position, esp in the morning?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I started feeding raw my oldest dog at the time was a 12yr old Border Terrier. Even my wife commented how "Rags is acting like a pup again" after a few months.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> When I started feeding raw my oldest dog at the time was a 12yr old Border Terrier. Even my wife commented how "Rags is acting like a pup again" after a few months.


This is my experience, too. An older dog who is showing his age will show the benefits more dramatically than a young healthy dog.

For many reasons, the abundant grains in most commercial dog foods are not good for the joints or the digestive system of a senior dog. JMO, of course.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I switched Roscoe last year. He was 10 then. He feels much better and can't wait till dinner time. His bowl is always licked clean. The fish oil, vitamin E and glucosomine tabs helped quite a lot.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I switched Roscoe last year. He was 10 then. He feels much better and can't wait till dinner time. His bowl is always licked clean. The fish oil, vitamin E and glucosomine tabs helped quite a lot.


I admit that part of my satisfaction with the switch is seeing the dog's enthusiasm. :lol:

I have a senior who sits there and vibrates while I get the dishes filled.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

It worked wonders on an older dog we had. We switched her to raw at 11 years old and she was a different dog. I posted pics a while back of her before raw and after she'd been on it for 5 months or so.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> It worked wonders on an older dog we had. We switched her to raw at 11 years old and she was a different dog. I posted pics a while back of her before raw and after she'd been on it for 5 months or so.


It's my adopted seniors who go for their first vet check and then for a regular checkup 6 months or so later who force my vet (not a raw supporter, but not a scare-tactic-user) to say "Well, I cannot argue with your results." 8)


----------



## nora schlub (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. I still have a lot to learn about raw, but am very interested in switching. The success stories give me some extra encouragement to make the switch to raw soon.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Here Nora, this might help you switch. These are the pics I've posted before. 

Pre raw- clumps of hair always coming out, lick sores, dull and stinky coat, horrible breath.









This is after being on raw for about 5 months. Beautiful coat- that is not silver hair on her, that is the sun shining off of her. No more clumps of hair, no more lick sores. She still had breath that would knock a buzzard off a sh!t wagon, but it wasn't as bad as before. 









She passed away at just over 13 years old from a tumor on her spleen that ruptured. We knew she had it but didn't want to risk the operation. She had pretty bad arthritis in the end too, but she was definitely a more robust and vibrant dog after being on raw. I like to think that while we probably didn't extend her life, we made her last couple years better.


----------



## Vivianne Herrero (May 20, 2009)

I recently switched my two older girls to RAW. They are both 8. That's a senior for a Rott and they have done a 180. I'm sorry I didn't do it sooner.


----------

